# free karaoke mp3 hindi old and new songs no vocal



## ajit1 (Apr 6, 2013)

I have tried so many places not found. tell me some links where can i down load hindi new and old karaoke songs free?helpme there should be no vocal in the songs .


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2013)

Usually Youtube helps.


----------



## ajit1 (Apr 7, 2013)

i know tht but i want to down load only so  tell me links 2,3 or more sites


----------

